# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Ağlatan Ölke,ağlatan Millet !!

## bozok

AĞLATAN üLKE,AĞLATAN MİLLET !! 


*üzcan PEHLİVANOĞLU
RUMELİ-BALKAN TüRKLERİ FEDERASYONU
27.08.2007


Türk milleti ve Türk'ün vatanlaştırdığı her toprak parçası ,gözlerimi ve kalbimi
yaşa boğarak beni ağlatmıştır.Ama bu ağlama üzüntüden değil, milletimi ve Türk
vatanını sevmemden;mensubiyetten duyduğum gururdan dolayı olmuştur.

Bizden gizlenen Anadolu'yu ya da Türk vatanını gezip gördükçe,mazlum ve mağdur Türk insanı ile karşılaştıkça ,sorunun boyutunu anlıyor ve çözümün yine, aziz ve kutlu Büyük Türk milletinde olduğunu görüyorum.

Tarihin gördüğü en büyük Türk Başbuğu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk;Nutuk'ta Türk milleti aleyhine,asırlardan beri büyük bir suikast hazırlanmış olduğunu bize, anlatır..Atatürk özellikle bu suikastın Türk milleti aleyhine olduğunu vurgular.Bu girişimin Sevr Antlaşması ile tamamlandığı sanılmıştır.Eğer öyle yani yüzyıllardır süren saldırılar Osmanlı-Türk Devletine karşı yapılmış olsaydı;Osmanlı-Türk Devletinin yıkılması ile bu melun suikast girişiminin sona ermesi gerekirdi. Oysa böyle olmamıştır. Atatürk yerinde bir tespit yaparak , doğru öngörüsü ile gelecek yani bugünler hakkında bizleri uyarmıştır.Bilinmelidir ki; Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün işaret ettiği ve Türk milletine yönelik olan bu suikast bütün hızıyla devam etmektedir..

Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof.Dr Yusuf Halaçoğlu'nun açıkladığı doğrular sebebiyle, yargısız infaza tabi tutulması vaziyetimizin ne kadar vahim olduğunun önemli bir göstergesidir.

Ancak bütün bunlara rağmen, Türk milletine tarihi düşmanlık içinde olanların atladığı çok önemli bir husus vardır.Milletimizin canına kasd etmiş olanlar,Türk milletinin Cenab-ı Allah tarafından himaye altına alınmış büyük bir millet olduğunu  daima unuturlar.Aslında tarihten çok ders almaları gerekirdi.Bütün bu olanlara rağmen insanoğlu tarihten ders almaz ve başına gelecek olanların bedelini, ne tuhaftır ki en ağır şekilde öder.

Yazdıklarımı sakın ola! duygusal ifadeler ya da hamasi laflar olarak
değerlendirmeyin.Yoksa sizde çok yanılmış olursunuz.

Söylediklerimin doğrular içeren yegane gerçek olduğunu Türk Dünyası Günleri nin on birincisinin yapıldığı Kastamonu'da bir kez daha gördüm.Herşeyiyle buram buram Türk kokan Kastamonu adeta geleceğin nasıl şekilleneceğini ve yaşadığımız sorunların nasıl çözüleceğini bana çok açık bir şekilde gösterdi.

Büyük ünder Atatürk'ün gerçekleştirdiği şapka devriminin 82.yılını idrak ederken
,Türk analarının nasıl liderler doğurabileğine dair inancım pekişti.Kastamonu'luların milli duruşları ile Türk'ün örfüne ve inancına uygun
yaşayışları, ümidlerimize ümid kattı.Atatürk'ün ?NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE? haykırışı ile çağları delen bu veciz sözü söylediği Kışla Parkında, günümüzün şerife Bacılarının varlığına şahit oluşumuz, bize Türk milletine suikast olayı içinde olanların vay akibetine!! dedirtti .

şükürler olsun ki ;bunları yaşarken yalnız değildik.Bizler gibi bir çok fani yan
yana olduğu gibi başta Kastamonu olmak üzere bütün Türk Dünyasına 'merak etmeyin,bizde varız'  diyerek manevi varlıkları ile bizi yalnız bırakmayan Hazreti Pir şaban-ı Veli Hazretleri başta olmak üzere Allah Dostları da bizimle birlikteydi.

İnanmayan Kastamonu'ya gidecek.Oraya Kosova,Kerkük,üuvaşistan,Kıbrıs,Kazakistan,Ahıska başta olmak üzere Türk Dünyasından gelenlerle kucaklaşacak.Türkiye'ye örnek olacak şekilde
devletinin,siyasetinin,bürokrasinin,üniversitenin, iş dünyasının,esnafın,köylünün
nasıl birlik ve beraberlik içinde olduğunu görecek.Ondan sonra da ,ne demek
istediğimizi anlayacak.

Kastamonu'nda Türk Dünyası Günleri'nde gördüklerim ;niçin İstiklal Mücadelesinin başarılı olduğunu ve yüzyıllardır Türk Milletine suikast girişimi içinde olanların niye başarılı olamayacaklarını  bir kez daha anlamama neden oldu. Bu nedenle kendi gücümüzü görmemizi engelleyen, kenar da köşede saklı ve gizli kalan ne varsa ,ortaya çıkartmalıyız,işte o zaman takke düşecek ve dev dirilecek.*

----------

